# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Что вам дает молитва?

## Ахметзянов Хамти

> Просите, и дано будет вам; 
> ищите, и найдете; 
> стучите, и отворят вам;
> ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий находит, и стучащему отворят.
> Есть ли между вами такой человек, который, когда сын его попросит у него хлеба, подал бы ему камень?
> и когда попросит рыбы, подал бы ему змею?
> Итак если вы, будучи злы, умеете даяния благие давать детям вашим, тем более Отец ваш Небесный даст блага просящим у Него.





> Истинная молитва помогает духовному росту, изменяет взгляды и приносит то удовлетворение, которое дает общение с божественностью. Она является самопроизвольным потоком богосознания. 
> 
> Бог отвечает на молитвы человека, расширяя его понимание истины, улучшая восприятие красоты и углубляя представление о добродетели. Молитва — субъективный поступок, однако она входит в соприкосновение с могущественными объективными реальностями на духовных уровнях человеческого опыта. Она является значительным стремлением человека к сверхчеловеческим ценностям. Молитва — это наиболее мощный стимул духовного роста. 
> 
> Не будьте столь нерадивы, чтобы просить Бога избавить вас от трудностей, однако всегда, не колеблясь, обращайтесь к нему за мудростью и стойкостью духа, которые будут вести и поддерживать вас, пока вы будете решительно и мужественно решать возникающие проблемы.


В тяжелые моменты жизни, христиане часто обращаются к Богу с молитвами. Они уверены, что Бог не оставит их в эту трудную минуту и это придает им силу духа и мужество для преодоления возникшей проблемы.

А что дает молитва верующим вашей конфессии?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Молитва - это обращение людей к Богу. Но как это ни парадоксально, не всякая молитва равнополезна нам. Иногда у человека может быть сильным материальный интерес при одновременной вере в Бога. В этом случае за молитвой может стоять стремление того, чтобы Бог исполнил наши материальные желания. Такова корыстная позиция, когда своими просьбами мы пытаемся эксплуатировать Бога. Это не очень хорошо, так как только подобное отношение к Богу не позволит нам научиться служить Ему и полюбить Его. Поэтому важно обращаться к Богу в желании развить настроение служения Ему. В этом нам помогает ежедневное воспевание в молитвенном настроении мантры Харе Кришна, которая в переводе означает: "О Господь и Его возвышенная супруга, займите, пожалуйста нас в служении Вам".

----------

